
Why the airplane romance that went viral should worry everyone - mgiannopoulos
https://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/2018/07/10/why-the-airplane-romance-that-went-viral-should-worry-everyone/
======
projektir
Wow, this is awful. :/ Of course, something like this is likely already
rampant in less friendly environments (i.e., schools).

------
jknz
If the airline was identified by the tweets, they should have stepped in, call
the pilots/flight attendants to stop this madness.

It seems it would be easy for the victims to sue either the airline or the two
perpetrators. Suing the airline might be safer to prevent doxxing by the 1M
followers who somehow find this entertaining.

------
dwaltrip
Is such uninvited photography legal? A stranger takes your photograph without
your permission or knowledge for multiple hours... sounds a lot like stalking.

------
Simulacra
My greatest fear is becoming a meme or going viral for the wrong reasons. I
feel terrible for this woman. She did not ask for her privacy to be invaded,
or her personal life to go viral. In the future it would be best to avoid
barging into peoples lives, printing their personal conversations and life for
all to see, critique, and humiliate. That's what journalists are for.

~~~
alecco
> My greatest fear is becoming a meme or going viral for the wrong reasons

Generation Z in a nutshell.

------
accnumnplus1
The fact that it went viral is unfortunate. The whole thing was a non-story
(two people meet, wow) with big pink headlines and two giddy voyeurs. The only
thing worth noting was the marketing aspect.

~~~
r00fus
It didn't "go viral " it was shoved onto the scene by a very nosy self-
promoter who piggybacked on the popularity. I'd say it's the same as illegally
profiting off other people's experiences without their consent.

------
sjdbwixb
I don't see how anyone's privacy was invaded here.

~~~
jaclaz
See if these other articles help you in seeing where the problem might be:

[http://www.businessinsider.com/planebae-saga-woman-
privacy-a...](http://www.businessinsider.com/planebae-saga-woman-privacy-
anonymity-2018-7?IR=T)

[https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2018/07/unide...](https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2018/07/unidentified-
plane-bae-womans-statement-confirms-the-worst/565139/?single_page=true)

Discussion on the latter:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17534985](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17534985)

~~~
masonic

      Alaska Airlines called what Blair did a "good deed" and offered her a free flight. T-Mobile offered Blair free Wi-Fi.
    

... and thus ends my patronage of both of these corporations.

T-mobile already pissed me off this week by dumping that _1700 megabyte_
Android 9 update on all of my Galaxy S7 over _mobile data_ in the middle of
the night without warning despite my account being set to disallow that, and
reverting all security updates back to _April_ in the process.

